

Distributed Systems and the End of the API - yarapavan
https://speakerdeck.com/cemerick/distributed-systems-and-the-end-of-the-api

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=distributed+systems+end+of+api#!/s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=distributed+systems+end+of+api#!/story/forever/0/distributed%20systems%20end%20of%20api)

